

Embrace failure. Get out and Do Something. - mrceedubs
http://ceedubs.github.com/blog/2012/01/11/embrace-failure-get-out-and-do-something/

======
wmwong
I really like this post. It definitely speaks to me. I also like the fact that
you're embracing your fear and posting it on HN for all to see. It's great to
see you take action.

Being a perfectionist, I sometimes stop for fear of criticism and more
importantly, failure. I literally have a chat with myself in my head. I need
to tell myself that it's good enough and that if it fails, I can fix it or
move on.

Perhaps it is this that the idea of the Lean Startup has also piqued my
interest. It is both horrifying and exhilarating to fail fast. Unfortunately
for me, unlike you, I have yet to take action.

~~~
mrceedubs
There is no time like now :)

Notice that my actions weren't diving into my own startup. Maybe I'll get
there some day. Any action is better than no action, even if it is small
and/or doesn't "succeed."

You have already told HN that you struggle with the same things I do. What is
a next action that you could take?

